# I’m Depressed Because My Car Got Totaled This Week---So I Wanna Share Cute Pics



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

An elderly man just drove into my vehicle on Tuesday without ever breaking--clear sunny day in a tiny town. The insurance company called yesterday to say they want to total it. So I am feeling sorry for myself right now. Hope you don't mind having to endure all these pictures.

Sport (Boer), Zorro and Boots (twins) (RIP Rav4)






















Lawn Mower (Boer doe), Bambi (dairy doe), and Midnight (my black boy attacking that bucket)








Boots







Zorro















Bambi


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your car. Glad everyone was okay. RIP rav4


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am guessing by all the limestone in your pasture that hoof trimming is very rare.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry about your vehicle...But it can be replaced!! Glad that your ok! and GOOD LAWD at the "Ankle Breakers"..lol...I mean rocks!! 
You dont have to let them total out your car..If its paid for and still drive-able you could ask how much they would pay you if you keep the car and them not total it out! You could also let them total it out and buy it back for pennies on the dollar.IMPORTANT NOTE:>> If you do decide to retain the car and let them total it out > it can be a major pain in the @ss getting a re-built title sometimes. You cant get a tag without a re-built title if they total it.. The inspection process can be VERY DIFFICULT at times! You will DEFINATLY need a friend to help you thats experienced in obtaining re-built titles.
BEST OF LUCK !! and Thanks for sharing the cool pics of your pretty goats!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey...If you do decide that you wanna try and repair it.... KEY STONE/ LKQ is your friend when it comes to crash parts! They sell new parts for less than you can buy at the junk yard for used in most cases! The only difference is some parts may be aftermarket.. If you wanna see about it and dont have a Key Stone/ LKQ near you, i can/will help! I have a good friend that works for them here in macon that will give you some sweet deals, and ship the parts you need to your front door! Let me know if i can help! Id also recommend that YOU, and YOUR FRIEND both..Have MRI's done on yalls necks, and backs!! You could have injuries that dont show up until later in life!! And then, the expense of getting medical help will be on yall! The insurance will still settle on your car. id tell them that yall wanna just get checked out to be safe, because your having having pain..Hopefully its nothing...but...it could be something! Get checked out for your own sake, while its at their expense!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I really am fine. I did have a headahce and some neck achiness the first day but a good hot bath took care of it. My ranch partner on the hand--his lower back is bothering him. He has been very sick all week so hard to tell what is causing the pain but it is looking more and more like it should be imaged. He gets all his care at the VA. So not sure how that will work, need to ask.

The old man hit me pretty hard--frame is bent. He hit squre in the back but bent the frame, took a pic on cell phone but never been able to figure out how to load the pictures onto the computer free. My back bumper ($800) and the entire back door need to be replaced. Air bag did not deploy but light is on. Seat belt lite won't go off. And then there is that half of a ring (some kind of nut or tightening device the size of my stering wheel I found on the floor Wednesday morning). It was under the stering wheel on the floor. Did not notice stering wheel problems but finding half of anything lying around made me nervous. I loved my Rav4 but it would take a lot to make it safe again. I live pretty far from everything so having a safe vehicle is a must.

You call that rocky? You should see the part of my land that is really rocky.:laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

GTAllen, what is hoof trimming? Don't think I am familiar with that task.:ROFL:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgot these two:

Midnight my little piggy.








She does not like the goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You have an adorable herd!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

They all were abandoned by their goat momma's and given to me. I spent 6 months straight bottle feeding these kids.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I like your hay bale locker. I'm glad you are ok.


----------

